# All change - new car



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Decided to chop in the BMW and get a 996 C4. Lots of fun  Over the moon with it so far - just a bugger to keep clean in this weather, but then again the BMW was too so it's no major concern!

Only downside is that is doesn't have satnav but as I am rarely out of Leeds it doesn't really matter that much. It will be a very enjoyable car to get lost in in strange cities 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jrpl/996front.jpg

Haven't been on here for a while due to access being blocked at work so a big hello to all the old faces!

Cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hi James, good see you are still about.

Good choice of car.  Did you consider a new Cayman? Or anything else?

Give us a running report some time.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sweeeet 8) .

Enjoy it.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lovely car, James. 8)

Welcome back.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Hi James
Wondered where you'd gone recently.
Nice choice.
SatNav - who cares! when you've a decent flat 6 and a classic shape eh?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Aye, take the long road home.

Sports exhaust?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Sports exhaust?


It probably does yes. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

'an' :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> Haven't been on here for a while due to access being blocked at work so a big hello to all the old faces!


Where there is a will theres a way! Ok it's not perfect and doesn't allow you to log in, but it does mean you can view what's goin on to some degree.

http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfis ... b49bece9e7

It's all about staying one step ahead of the game mate 

p.s Not a bad car!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Nice one Kev, I'll have a whirl on that - thanks

No sports exhaust unfortunately. Already looked into it though :twisted:

Looking like about Â£2k if I want the switchable one (which I reckon is a must as the bleedin thing is so loud!) or Â£1100 just for the exhaust itself. I don't wanna annoy my neighbours!

Didn't bother looking at a Cayman - the 996 opportunity came as a bit of a surprise really as my dad changed his car and he gave me a good deal on it - 3yrs old it only has 13k on the clock and has been driven with extreme care!

Thanks for the hellos, hopefully I will be round and about a bit more now!

Cheers guys

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was just about to ask if it was your folks' old car.

Nice motor. Unfortunately my Dad drives an X reg Diesel Fiesta, so I don't think I'll be looking for a good deal on that. :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

You biatch  
Lovely car!

Give this ago for forum access - http://www.the-cloak.com/login.html

Or google anonymous browsing, there are loads of alternatives to the above.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> I was just about to ask if it was your folks' old car.
> 
> Nice motor. Unfortunately my Dad drives an X reg Diesel Fiesta, so I don't think I'll be looking for a good deal on that. :roll:


Yeah correctamundo! They have both just changed their cars so I had a choice between buying the X5 4.6is off them or the 996 - I think it was a no brainer


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

jam said:


> Didn't bother looking at a Cayman - the 996 opportunity came as a bit of a surprise really as my dad changed his car and he gave me a good deal on it - 3yrs old it only has 13k on the clock and has been driven with extreme care!


Beautiful car mate. Exactly the one I have my eye on (but then my pockets are so tight I've my eye on a Boxster, S2000 and M3 and I bet I struggle to part with the Â£Â£Â£ for any of them. Came so close with an S but it got sold under my nose).

Guess I'll have to wait for my Dad to part with his Honda Jazz :?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

che6mw said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't bother looking at a Cayman - the 996 opportunity came as a bit of a surprise really as my dad changed his car and he gave me a good deal on it - 3yrs old it only has 13k on the clock and has been driven with extreme care!
> ...


Thanks matey. To say I'm enjoying it is an understatement - turning alot of heads that's for sure but that is just a by-product. It's amazing to drive!

Spent a couple of yrs driving it but after it was taken off the company insurance then they wouldn't touch me on it. Got a right deal from RIB though, Â£2k, fully comp at 25 with 6 points and a couple of accidents over the past 2 yrs. Most chuffed!!

Cheers

James


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

che6mw said:


> Guess I'll have to wait for my Dad to part with his Honda Jazz :?


At least it'll be a tad more interesting than your Toyota Corolla. :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice motor James, good to see your back.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> che6mw said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'll have to wait for my Dad to part with his Honda Jazz :?
> ...


    OUCH!!!


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey James, hope you're well mate! 

That 996 looks absolutely gorgeous. 25 and driving a 911, you're making me sick! :wink:

Have you been down Back 2 Basics since it moved to My House. If you haven't, make sure you get down there. It is quality!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Justman said:


> Hey James, hope you're well mate!
> 
> That 996 looks absolutely gorgeous. 25 and driving a 911, you're making me sick! :wink:
> 
> Have you been down Back 2 Basics since it moved to My House. If you haven't, make sure you get down there. It is quality!


Now then mate. Thanks!

Yep, been quite a bit. Loads better than rehab! Went opening night to see Felix Da Housecat - far too busy. Went a couple of weeks ago to see Dan Ghenacia - stuck it out till 7am - absolutely amazing night, (music was blinding - highlight of the night for me was him dropping The Sky Was Pink by Nathan Fake - class!) and went to see Kevin Saunderson Saturday just gone - stuck it out till 8am. I came out into the sunshine and nearly went blind. Going again on Saturday to see Laurent Garnier - promises to be a right night. We ended up going to Townhouse and Oracle on Saturday then Glasshouse from 3 till 4.30 then down to Basics after that till 8  Needless to say I don't seem to be calming down much!

A bit messy but good fun!

Who did you go see?

Nice to hear from you

Cheers

James


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Bloody hell, we were at the same night. I was there for Ghenacia and what a night that was!  Seems so much of a friendly, party atmosphere down there. Will be quality in the summer! 8)

Got a new mix for ya mate. If you've got a good download connection, get on to www.justmantt.com. It's got my last 3 mixes on there. My sister told me there were a couple of tunes played off my last mix at Basics on saturday night. Hope you like and enjoy Garnier! That will be a top night!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Justman said:


> Bloody hell, we were at the same night. I was there for Ghenacia and what a night that was!  Seems so much of a friendly, party atmosphere down there. Will be quality in the summer! 8)
> 
> Got a new mix for ya mate. If you've got a good download connection, get on to www.justmantt.com. It's got my last 3 mixes on there. My sister told me there were a couple of tunes played off my last mix at Basics on saturday night. Hope you like and enjoy Garnier! That will be a top night!


Beauty mate, downloading them all now. Well weird both being there the same night  I think Garnier will be top. Last time I saw him was at the R1 10th anniversary do at Space in Ibiza and he rocked it out!

Give us a shout next time you're off to Basics and we'll get trollied! 

Nice one on getting praise from Danny Howells too - I'll have a listen to these cd's while I'm crusing about tomorrow

Cheers fella

James


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Cheers mate. Yeah, that sounds good. Don't know when I'll be back up next for Basics. Am playing at Turnmills next month again and then going on holiday so will probably be May. But well up for that! 

Only seen Garnier once at Fabric when he played all night with Jeff Mills back to back. Thay played bloody all sorts that night. Absolutely superb! Enjoy.


----------

